# Bob Sikes



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Went to Bob Sikes last night with some live shrimp. Caught 17 white trout. A lot better than nothing. No bites at all untill about 1/2 hour after the tide change. Ended up with enough meat for a dinner. It was a good time. Talked to the guys at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle before we went fishing. Man I can't wait to try some cobia fishing, and I wish late april would get here I'm ready to tear up some spanish again. Here is an old pic from last summer of the spanish and kings we caught in a half hour sittin on top of the USS Mass.















P.S. I've never been more sun burnt in my life. Definitely woth it though. :hotsun


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, I was reaching to my rods when I first saw the pic......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love whities....good ta eat and good bait!!!:letsdrink


----------

